# Natural Beekeeping Webinar with Michael Bush



## woodguyrob (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm in....


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

same here....


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

Michael please let us know if this presentation will be available for viewing and posted online after the 22nd. I'm sure that many of us would be interested but not available at that time. Thanx


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It is my understanding that it will be available later. Let's hope I don't get my days and times mixed up...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, I would also be very interested in viewing it at a future date. I have a conflict.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Ok, I DID get my time mixed up. I'm eastern time and I thought I'd get to listen for a half hr before going to work. 5:30 in Fla is not 6:30 central, I figured the hour in the wrong direction. 
I hope too I can hear it in the future.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

The "Bees" link goes to the Aquaponics Webinar on the site.


----------



## really_so_sorry (Feb 23, 2012)

Just sign in for the aquappnics and Tim O'neill will send a link for all webinars in an email after you confirm.


----------



## taydeko (Jan 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed the seminar. Thanks, Michael! Unfortunately I was at work and couldn't hear the whole thing. I'm looking forward to watching it again, whenever they post it.

Ted


----------

